# rt2500 wireless card[solved]

## F-0_ICE

hi, i finally decided to give a stage 2 installation on 2005.0 cuz my card finally arrived and stage 3 install is a snore.

heres the problem i have a linksys wmp54g card but i can't figure out how to get the card to work. during boot it doesnt detect my card and i have no idea what driver it uses. i have played around with the handbook instructions and nothing works. so could anyone help me please?

 note  iam still kinda new to linux please be detailed  :Confused: 

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> hi, i finally decided to give a stage 2 installation on 2005.0 cuz my card finally arrived and stage 3 install is a snore.
> 
> heres the problem i have a linksys wmp54g card but i can't figure out how to get the card to work. during boot it doesnt detect my card and i have no idea what driver it uses. i have played around with the handbook instructions and nothing works. so could anyone help me please?

 

Boot Gentoo CD, do an lspci -v and look for your wireless card. Once you know the chipset do a google search.

Chances are you will end up with madwifi or with ndiswrapper.

ndiswrapper uses the windows driver and it works pretty well.

madwifi is for any atheros chipset.

Feel free to ask questions,

Raydude

----------

## petteyg359

I'm going to threadjack here... Is there a module disk or something that I can install NDISwrapper with so that I can use my wireless card from the livecd when installing a new system?

----------

## RayDude

 *petteyg359 wrote:*   

> I'm going to threadjack here... Is there a module disk or something that I can install NDISwrapper with so that I can use my wireless card from the livecd when installing a new system?

 

There are ways to create your own live CD. Thats the only way I know of.

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

 *petteyg359 wrote:*   

> I'm going to threadjack here... Is there a module disk or something that I can install NDISwrapper with so that I can use my wireless card from the livecd when installing a new system?

 

Just thought of this:

You could put the sources for NDISWRAPPER on a flash card or usb drive of some sort and then copy them to the hard drive after a stage 3 install...

Raydude

----------

## Naveg

you could also install from knoppix or any other live cd on which you can enable internet, and then make sure to emerge ndiswrapper before you finish

----------

## F-0_ICE

took naveg's advice and decided to install from knoppix. i had ndiswrapper load the driver so how do i set up my wireless network?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> took naveg's advice and decided to install from knoppix. i had ndiswrapper load the driver so how do i set up my wireless network?

 

The easiest way is to disable security in the wireless router and then type these commands:

```
iwconfig
```

Notice the name which the wireless device has been assigned, I assume from here on its called eth1.

```
ifconfig eth1 up

dhcpcd eth1
```

That should enable the network. I'd keep it simple until your install is done and your reboot is successful with wireless working, then get wpa_supplicant working.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks for the info iam on wlan0 btw but if i disable the router security there would be problems with people accessing my router and compromising other computers in my house  :Sad: 

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> thanks for the info iam on wlan0 btw but if i disable the router security there would be problems with people accessing my router and compromising other computers in my house 

 

I think you could have long term issues, but running without security for a few hours to prove you got the drivers correct is a good way to take a baby step forward.

Are you running WEP or WPA?

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i guess i could try it and be quick about it  reason being is i have had some people try to access my network on occasion.

also iam using WEP router is linksys WRT54GS best keep same brand card and router for compatabilty issues. or i might be able to simply test my card on one of the other networks around here  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

FOR CRYING OUT LOUD  :Exclamation:  not only does dhcpcd not work in knoppix but this card is driving me crazy and to make matters worse i can't figure out how to start the gentoo cd from within knoppix  :Mad:  and here i thought i made a good choice

when buying this card.

mama mia...

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> FOR CRYING OUT LOUD  not only does dhcpcd not work in knoppix but this card is driving me crazy and to make matters worse i can't figure out how to start the gentoo cd from within knoppix  and here i thought i made a good choice
> 
> when buying this card.
> 
> mama mia...

 

First comment: WEP is about as secure as no security. Don't feel safe with WEP, you aren't. A linux laptop can break 64 bit WEP in about 5 minutes, 128 bit wep in about 30 minutes (this is from memory and may not be that accurate, I know its just a matter of minutes though). WPA is the only way to be semi-secure with wireless. WPA-PSK is the easiest to configure.

So, is the card starting up? What error message(s) are you getting from DHCPCD?

Wireless is a bitch man. Its the nature of the game. I'm sure you will succeed, its just a matter of time.

Hang in there.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks for the encouragement raydude.  as for dhcpcd  running it in knoppix it says command not found. that didn't surprise me too much but after that i tried starting the gentoo cd but couldn't get it to work thats why i vented. but when it comes to security i don't know much wpa or wep for that matter networking isnt my strong point  :Embarassed:  but when it comes to people trying to access me network i havent had much trouble giving them the boot well on win98 anyways  :Razz:   btw i agree wireless is indeed a bitch but ill try to keep my cool  :Cool: 

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> thanks for the encouragement raydude.  as for dhcpcd  running it in knoppix it says command not found. that didn't surprise me too much but after that i tried starting the gentoo cd but couldn't get it to work thats why i vented. but when it comes to security i don't know much wpa or wep for that matter networking isnt my strong point  but when it comes to people trying to access me network i havent had much trouble giving them the boot well on win98 anyways   btw i agree wireless is indeed a bitch but ill try to keep my cool 

 

knoppix doesn't have dhcpcd? That's odd. I don't see how it could be missing it...

But anyway... You don't have ethernet on that PC (its a laptop right?) Its so much easier to set up with a hard line and then get the wireless running after the base system is working.

Feel free to ask questions. I'm not sure where to tell you to go from here.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

quite odd indeed maybe it was left out in v3.7 or something. i know the card i recognized iwconfig finds it of course so i dont think its any thing to do with the nidswrapper it has to be a config issue. laptop? i wish. a friend of mine has a nice laptop it can compile compile a kernel in well under 20 minutes. as for dhcpcd i have an  :Idea:  for that but could you tell me how to start the gentoo cd from within knoppix? even if by some miracle i got the card working in knoppix that would be useless if i couldn't start the blasted cd.

btw:thanks for all the help  :Smile: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

more strange news. when i use iwconfig to set the ap or essid i run iwconfig again to find out there are no changes to any settings  :Confused: 

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> more strange news. when i use iwconfig to set the ap or essid i run iwconfig again to find out there are no changes to any settings 

 

I don't know how to start the gentoo cd from within knoppix. You don't need to as far as I know, you just need the stage3 tarball on the CD (or download it once you get the net working). You can follow the install guides perfectly using the knoppix install CD.

As for no functions changing when you run iwconfig, it sounds like the windows driver you are using may not be working or is not installed properly.

There is a list, I think on the ndiswrapper website, that shows various chipsets and known working drivers for them, you should check it out for your card and see if maybe your driver is too new or something.

For my old 802.11b card, the driver that shipped from Dell did not work, so I had to download one from ASUS that was for the same chipset to get the card to work.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

checked the ndiswrapper website it sent me to http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm and i dowloaded a tar.gz driver from them. so if possible how can i use it to set up my network on the gentoo cd ?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> checked the ndiswrapper website it sent me to http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm and i dowloaded a tar.gz driver from them. so if possible how can i use it to set up my network on the gentoo cd ?

 

Dude. If you have that card you don't need ndiswrapper... They have open source drivers!

Just:

```
emerge rt2500
```

It probably adds a module which you can load at start up. You'll have to read the docs to be sure.

Is that really the chipset you have?

If so you can remove ndiswrapper and the windows drivers and just use honest to goodness real linux (OPEN SOURCE) drivers.

Man you're lucky...

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

the file i downloaded doesnt support gentoo so i will take a chance with masked version of it also i have decided to throw knoppix out the window for now and try to start the installation but can i actually run emerge rt2500 without installing anything first?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> the file i downloaded doesnt support gentoo so i will take a chance with masked version of it also i have decided to throw knoppix out the window for now and try to start the installation but can i actually run emerge rt2500 without installing anything first?

 

Awe crap. I forgot you haven't installed yet.

Can't you install over ethernet? Its so much easier.

If not, you will have to download the source files for rt2500, burn them to CD, and then after doing the stage 3 install, copy them to /usr/portage/distfiles, so you can do the emerge and bring up networking in the chroot environment. This implies a Stage 3 install from tar files on the boot CD.

You should be able to do this with knoppix, assuming you put the stage 3 tarball and the wireless drivers on a CD to copy after you have partitioned the disk and mounted the partitions. I've never done it, but I know it can be done.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

right now i wish i didn't send that ether card back when i found out that running cable would be a huge pain and then decided to go wireless instead.

anyway heres what i did i downloaded http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz

booted into knoppix unziped it followed the readme to compile the driver but it gave me an error that the rt2500.ko was not found

looked over the files no .o or .ko any where!

this is crazy all i wanted to do was try a stage 1 or even a stage 2 install but it appears that isn't possible even with this nice card  :Crying or Very sad: 

guess what i heard was all around true wifi+linux is a nightmare

RayDude thanks for all your help i am truly gratefull but i think we are both out of ideas about now

still i am not about to give up i will make this card will work!

who knows maybe a future release of gentoo will come with the driver.

----------

## F-0_ICE

finally i got some good news dowlnoaded knoppix 3.8 and found out that it has the driver on it!

but with good news comes some bad too.. apparently the kwifi program can't dectect any network at all 

i switched the mode to infastructure and set the mac address and network name through iwconfig still no luck so does this bring any new ideas?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> finally i got some good news dowlnoaded knoppix 3.8 and found out that it has the driver on it!
> 
> but with good news comes some bad too.. apparently the kwifi program can't dectect any network at all 
> 
> i switched the mode to infastructure and set the mac address and network name through iwconfig still no luck so does this bring any new ideas?

 

Here's my suggestion...

Download Gentoo Jackass Boot CD for your processor... Its a Stage 3 optimized very nicely for a particular processor (I hope you dont have AMD64).

Using the CD, do a stage 3 Install, then chroot over, copy your rt2500 driver file to /usr/portage/distfiles and then emerge it. (You may need other stuff too, take it one at a time, make sure to use multi session on your CD so sneakernet works efficiently.)

I suggest no wireless security during this proceedure.

Then once you reboot with wireless working, you'll be ready to emerge all your favorite packages...

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

which driver are you talking about? the tar file i downloaded or the one off of knoppix?

EDIT: this ain't good when i turned of wep my internet connection failed completely  :Shocked:   had to use knoppix on other box to fix thought i was in trouble can't try that again

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> which driver are you talking about? the tar file i downloaded or the one off of knoppix?
> 
> EDIT: this ain't good when i turned of wep my internet connection failed completely   had to use knoppix on other box to fix thought i was in trouble can't try that again

 

I was talking about the one you downloaded from the Gentoo mirror. That should be the same driver as on the Knoppix disk, except still compressed and tarballed.

Turning off WEP shouldn't break anything. It makes no sense that your internet connection would fail when you turn off WEP. Unless you turned it off on the machine and didn't turn it off on the router (or visa-versa).

As far as WEP is concerned, it ain't much of a security measure anyway, might as well turn it off... It only keeps the honest men honest. A hacker can get through WEP in a matter of minutes.

Do you have access to a windows machine? Get it running wth no security first, and then boot your knoppix CD.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

of course i can access a windows machine i have been on it the whole time! win98se love the classics  :Wink:  besides FAT seems to be easier to write to than NTFS  i would run a linux-based os but i don't have enough experience to make linux my primary os yet... but when i said turning of wep crashed that was on win98 strange huh? as for the tar file i not sure if its valid or what. like is said there is no .o/.ko modules within the file and when i tried to compile the driver in knoppix it said it couldn't find any modules is that just cause of compiling it in knoppix or what?

oh yeah as for wpa it doesn't seem that my card supports it. but the router does

----------

## F-0_ICE

forgot this turned wep off on both the card and router and i turned off the MAC filter but that still broke me connection. oh where can i get that cd you mentioned earlier?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> forgot this turned wep off on both the card and router and i turned off the MAC filter but that still broke me connection. oh where can i get that cd you mentioned earlier?

 

The Jackass! Project for Gentoo

Make sure you get the right processor edition.

What error messages do you get when you disable WEP? Do you get anything?

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

no error messages from disabling WEP the router says all changes i amke are good. the only thing is my wireless net. monitor wont pick up signals from router. i'll keep working on that one. and i those iso work with celerons  :Razz:   right  :Question: 

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> no error messages from disabling WEP the router says all changes i amke are good. the only thing is my wireless net. monitor wont pick up signals from router. i'll keep working on that one. and i those iso work with celerons   right 

 

What kind of Celeron? Is it a P4 Celeron or a P3 Celeron? That's what you have to figure out to know which CD to use.

One way to tell is to boot any install CD and cat /proc/cpuinfo, that should tell you what core you have and then you can search for that core to determine if its P3 or P4.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

yeah! oh yeah! F-0_ICE wins! was playing with router and turned of the security piece by piece: first the MAC filter. then i set authentication to auto and after that off with the WEP  :Smile:  non-WEP internet access

processor that easy but please don't laugh this isn't exactly your standard computer.. celeron (coppermine)@566mhz

yeah in speaking its very slow but it works well for what i need  :Wink:  besides testing the limitations of gentoo is alot of fun.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> yeah! oh yeah! F-0_ICE wins! was playing with router and turned of the security piece by piece: first the MAC filter. then i set authentication to auto and after that off with the WEP  non-WEP internet access
> 
> processor that easy but please don't laugh this isn't exactly your standard computer.. celeron (coppermine)@566mhz
> 
> yeah in speaking its very slow but it works well for what i need  besides testing the limitations of gentoo is alot of fun.

 

Coppermine is a good proc. My wife's lappy has one (P3-600). It will run Gentoo fine.

There is only one standard for determining the necessary speed of a person's computer. And that's what they do with it.

In general, if you don't play state of the art video games, that little coppermine with an efficient OS (not windows XP) will work great. XP would work in 256Megs but be slow. Gentoo should do quite well even down to 128 Megs as long as you use a small GUI (read xfce).

I'm glad you got your wireless working without security. That will make things much easier. And I think your stick-to-it-iveness is to be commended. It took me a long damn time to start to feel comfortable with Gentoo (about nine months, and over 20 installs / reinstalls) but now I'm really happy I put the time in. This is better than MS, RedHat, or Suse could give me. I control my own destiny.

And, Koffice 1.4 was announced today and because of Gentoo, I'm already installing it! Gotta love portage.

And if I don't like the software its soooo easy to emerge -C it.

So don't forget to put your wireless drivers on a CD so you can copy them to /usr/portage/distfiles after the stage3 install. But do the stage3 install from the Jackass! CD first and get it working. Grub may be your biggest problem, it has been time and time again for me, and its always because of some stupid typo on my part. The kernel config is also a challenge. I've been playing with the kernel for years, so I had that to my advantage when I started. The kernel config almost never gets me these days.

Good luck and keep me informed.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

yeah i tested gentoo with lots of older hardware p3 coppermine's mostly. with me i run win98se old yes but with a good point too since its fat32 i canwrite to windows without any problems at all. fat32 rocks...

oh yeah before i forget knoppix is the same as always i think there might be something wrong with v3.8 i mean when it start x11 screen blinks about 5 times and it switches to xfree86 and when runnig kwifimanger in terminal tons of X-related erros come up never happened in v3.6 or3.7 and or course no connection. it gets a signal strength of about 60 and thats it even when entering the ap manually the wifi prog. doesn't find it. anyway thats why gentoo is linux but linux isn't gentoo.

----------

## F-0_ICE

just had an idea. might be able to modprobe the rt2500.ko file i copied from knoppix to floppy but i can't  figure out how to load a module from the floppy disk.

----------

## c0vert

just a quick question, if your card is usb, how would you do that lspci -v command to check your chipset of your Wireless, mines DLINK, is it lsusb -v or what?

----------

## zonk

you can usually use either dmesg or lsusb

----------

## c0vert

Ok thanks for the help

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> just had an idea. might be able to modprobe the rt2500.ko file i copied from knoppix to floppy but i can't  figure out how to load a module from the floppy disk.

 

In order for this to work the kernels would have to be identical, I think. I wouldn't bother trying, it seems unlikely.

----------

## F-0_ICE

knoppix 3.8 uses kernel 2.6.11 not sure about what release it is but the gentoo cd uses 2.6.11 as well. but if its unlikely i'll take your word for it  :Wink: 

btw: did you hear? there was a crazy spammer loose earlier today but admin took care of it.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> knoppix 3.8 uses kernel 2.6.11 not sure about what release it is but the gentoo cd uses 2.6.11 as well. but if its unlikely i'll take your word for it 
> 
> btw: did you hear? there was a crazy spammer loose earlier today but admin took care of it.

 

No. Didn't hear. People will do anything for a buck.

Too bad they don't have any cents.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i downloaded that iso for the new boot cd thing was really small less than 200M ! so when i boot to it i just follow the hand book from there right? 

EDIT: this sucks me other HDD blew up gotta order new one could take a bit of time.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i downloaded that iso for the new boot cd thing was really small less than 200M ! so when i boot to it i just follow the hand book from there right? 
> 
> EDIT: this sucks me other HDD blew up gotta order new one could take a bit of time.

 

Follow the Jackass! install document, its a pdf on the Jackass! Home Page...

Too bad about the hard drive.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i am just gonna use the regular gentoo cd to install. it seems that 2.6 kernels won't find my other cd drive (an externel burner) its the only other drive i have. works in knoppix 3.7 on the 2.4 kernel but in any 2.6 kernel it won't work. at least on the bootup process. so there is no need for anything special. once i get the new HDD and install gentoo i will start to configure wireless from there. 

will post back if any thing comes up.

till then: hasta luego, RayDude 

and thanks for the help  :Smile: 

UPDATE:at last some good news i got my other drive to work. apparently gentoo reads it as a scsi drive. don't know why its usb2 on regular usb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

hi! i just made a breakthrough with knoppix. using the ndiswrapper igot the card's light to come on. but i haven't been able to connect to the internet yes there is NO WEP active and i have set my essid,channel,ap,rate,mode but still no luck with connecting any ideas ?

UPDATE:new HDD en route. and i think i can install from knoppix but ill have to solve this one too.

----------

## s0lar

Last month there was a live cd included with Linux Format mag. Ndiswrapper was on it and even a stage 1  :Smile: . Then you will also need your windowsdriver for the wlan on a cd.

----------

## F-0_ICE

EDIT: thanks for your reply. found out ndiswrapper is frequently causing  a system freeze. i know this is possible but i cant risk a freeze during the bootstrap or emerge system. will go with previous install plan. man...wireless is a pain.

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have my gentoo install complete  :Very Happy:  but i have a serious problem one of the dependencies of emerge rt2500 (which i downloaded) is the wireless_tools.28.pre4.tar.gz it will only accept that version. since i have no internet option at all in gentoo i can't update portage. could some one post a link to the file or help me out please?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i have my gentoo install complete  but i have a serious problem one of the dependencies of emerge rt2500 (which i downloaded) is the wireless_tools.28.pre4.tar.gz it will only accept that version. since i have no internet option at all in gentoo i can't update portage. could some one post a link to the file or help me out please?

 

There is no pre4 at cccom, maybe you can try this, just unmask it...

```
wget http://gentoo.ccccom.com/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.pre8.tar.gz
```

You'll have to burn it to a Sneakernet CD...

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have tried that file initially but it still wouldn't work kept asking for the pre4. but i found a copy of pre4 on interent and emerged it along with rt2500 strange thing is thats the only way to emerge it. if i try to emerge it alone it says there are no ebuilds found maksed/unmasked called wireless tools  :Confused:   probably a portage problem once internet is up ill emerge --sync the system. so the overall current status is rt2500 and wirless_tools is installed but i have no idea where to go from here.

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have ra0 from iwconfig but when i run RaConfig2500 it says driver not found i know its loaded by modules.autoload.d with no problems but still no light on card.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i have ra0 from iwconfig but when i run RaConfig2500 it says driver not found i know its loaded by modules.autoload.d with no problems but still no light on card.

 

Lets see the output of:

```
lsmod

...

iwconfig

...

ifconfig

...

cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

here you go.

Module                  Size  Used by

intel_agp              20220  1

agpgart                29392  2 intel_agp

rt2500                176100  0

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

	  ipconfig:command not found

	  # /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

note i haven't edited /etc/conf.d/net yet cause i have no idea wht to set in it

and isn't there a file i can set my wireless settings in instead of alwasy using iwconfig?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> here you go.
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> intel_agp              20220  1
> ...

 

The wireless settings are put into /etc/conf.d/net just like ethernet settings. Its not important now though...

Iif you type 

```
iwconfig ra0 up
```

What error message do you get?

Its odd that ifconfig doesn't exist... I thought that was part of the base install. I'm not even sure which package its included in.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

 :Embarassed:   guess shame on both of us you said ipconfig and i went with it  :Embarassed:  oh well it happens. in conf.d /net is it ok to set ra0 instead of eth0? will update this message with ifconfig and iwconfig ra0 up...

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

>   guess shame on both of us you said ipconfig and i went with it  oh well it happens. in conf.d /net is it ok to set ra0 instead of eth0? will update this message with ifconfig and iwconfig ra0 up...

 

Yep. I've been bit by the Windows Equivalent Command Preprocessor Brain Fart. Heh.

----------

## F-0_ICE

 :Laughing:  thanks i needed a laugh. look update

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:63:A0:DF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:880 (880.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

and by any chance did you mean

```
ifconfig ra0 up
```

cause using 'up' in iwconfig result in invalid option or something

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

>  thanks i needed a laugh. look update
> 
> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
> ...

 

Yeah. I forgot. ifconfig calls iwconfig, I think... I don't use it anymore because I use wpa_supplicant.

what does ifconfig ra0 up do?

WAIT. I FORGOT SOMETHING...

Will post more in a second.

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

Okay, I looked it up... You can learn more by typing, 

```
man iwconfig
```

.

```
iwconfig ra0 essid <your essid> 
```

I think that's all you need to do to connect. You may need to specify channel, but I doubt it. I think on an open channel essid should be enough.

Unfortunately I do not have iwconfig installed on my system anymore to test and I can't merge it in because it screws with wpa_supplicant (actually it has to do with base-layout...).

Play with iwconfig and see what happens.

Once it connects to the network try: 

```
dhcpcd ra0
```

I just realized after the iwconfig, you may need to 

```
ifconfig ra0 up
```

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

no need to play with iwconfig been doing that for a while now know alot bout it. once in knoppix i got very interesting feedback from it but no internet was established. for some reason the driver must not be working cuz the card light still remains unlit. at least if it turn on i would be able to confirm that something is going on. iwconfig will set all of my needs ap essid channel rate and mode. and do u know if setting the mode to managed is the same as infrastructure?

----------

## F-0_ICE

i emerged a fresh rt2500 and still no light but after runnig those few things u told me to i have some possibly useful info:

```

iwconfig

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"icenetwork102"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.457 GHz  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:60  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1624 (1.5 Kb)  TX bytes:1624 (1.5 Kb)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:63:A0:DF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:484 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:19360 (18.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 17

   ra0: 0000   60.    0     0        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

of course no light and when pinging yahoo: bad number of packets to transmit.

so i try to ping me router:network is unreachable. strange can't be interference cuz i get a great connection in windows. does any of this help?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i emerged a fresh rt2500 and still no light but after runnig those few things u told me to i have some possibly useful info:
> 
> ```
> 
> iwconfig
> ...

 

Have you run dhcpcd? Does it produce an error message?

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

yup and there is no output from it.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> yup and there is no output from it.

 

Did you try ifconfig ra0 up?

Followed by dhcpcd ra0...

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

here's what i ran

```
iwconfig ra0 essid <mine> ap <mine> channel 10 rate auto

dhcpcd ra0

ifconfig ra0 up

```

BTW: maybe the no-light is a bug or something ? and do you have any idea when the rt2500 package will be stable?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> here's what i ran
> 
> ```
> iwconfig ra0 essid <mine> ap <mine> channel 10 rate auto
> 
> ...

 

Run ifconfig before dhcpcd...

Post any error messages, and the output of ifconfig.

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

nothing different

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> nothing different

 

No error messages?

And yet, no ip addy is assigned according to ifconfig?

Man that's weird... I think it should be working...

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have an idea. how would i go abou settin /etc/conf.d/net to me card?

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i have an idea. how would i go abou settin /etc/conf.d/net to me card?

 

I'd love to post an example, but I've been using wpa_supplicant so long I don't even have an old backup of the WEP version...

However, there are examples:

Look at /etc/conf.d/wireless.example and /etc/conf.d/net.example for clues. I think in your case you just have to set ra0_essid="your_essid".

The thing is, if you can't get it working from the command line, its not going to work with base-utils...

Are you using the latest baselayout? I don't think its masked with ~x86 anymore. The version I run is: 

```
*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.11.12-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.11.12-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 152 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:     GPL-2
```

Have you read the wireless faq?

HOWTO Wireless Configuration and Startup

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

i don't have /etc/conf.d/wireless or /etc/wireless for that matter. as for baselayout ill download that. to windows and copy it to gentoo.

EDIT: i try to download baselayout-1.9.4-r6 cuz thats the version i need for portage. could u post a link to where i can download it. i keep getting redirected to gentoo.org thatis if it has wireless support  :Wink: 

UPDATE: i'd thought i try some of the drivers from the ralink website but none of them will compile  :Exclamation: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

question are the live cd isos updated as portage is? if they are i dowload a new set of cds and re-install me whole system if thats what it takes.

----------

## overkll

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> question are the live cd isos updated as portage is? if they are i dowload a new set of cds and re-install me whole system if thats what it takes.

 

Just saw your thread F-O_ICE.  I've got a rt2500.  I'ts been working flawlessly since February.

Live CD's are NOT updated as portage.  Don't reinstall yet.  It shouldn't be necessary.  I have questions:

1.  Which version of baselayout do you have?

2.  Which rt2500 are you using?  RaLink source or Gentoo package ( and version of course) ?

3.  Do you have an /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat config file?

----------

## F-0_ICE

please excuse my question but how do i check me ver. of baselayout. sorroy don't no how.

i have been trying to use 1.1.0_beta2-r2 the gen2 package nothing from ralink will compile  :Confused: 

and there isn't even a etc/Wireless or /etc/conf.d/wireless.

----------

## overkll

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> please excuse my question but how do i check me ver. of baselayout. sorroy don't no how.

 

```
emerge -pv baselayout
```

will give you the version.

----------

## F-0_ICE

ahh.... here we go. the version is 1.9.4-r6

one thing does bother me though when the card works and i 

```
emerge --sync
```

 will me connection break?

i have head of problem wg=here things crash after syncing your system and this would be the first tiime i use it

----------

## overkll

Ok, good.

I think you just need to configure the module.  The config file works well for this.

1.  Unpack the rt2500 source gzipped tarball.

```
cd /root/

tar -xzvf /usr/portage/distfiles/rt2500-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz
```

2.  Make the config dir - Case sensitive

```
mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA
```

3. Copy RT2500STA.dat from the Module dir to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/ 

```
cp rt2500-1.1.0/Module/RT2500STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/
```

4. Manually edit /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat for your network

From README file - the first part mimics the config file, the second part explains the settings.  I'd keep them basic, then fine tune it once you get it running well.

```
# 1.) set NetworkType to "Adhoc" for using Adhoc-mode, otherwise using as Infrastructure-mode

# 2.) set Channel to "0" for auto-select on Infrastructure mode

# 3.) set SSID for connecting to your Accss-point.

# 4.) AuthMode can be "OPEN", "SHARED", "WPAPSK", "WPANONE"

# 5.) EncrypType can be "NONE", "WEP", "TKIP", "AES"

# for more information refer to the Readme file.

#

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

SSID=AP350

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=0

AuthMode=OPEN

EncrypType=NONE

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

TXBurst=0

TurboRate=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2312

FragThreshold=2312

PSMode=CAM

-----------------------------------------------

syntax is 'Param'='Value' and describes below.

1. CountryRegion=value

   value

        0:      for use channel 1-11

        1:      for use channel 1-11

        2:      for use channel 1-13

        3:      for use channel 10-11

        4:      for use channel 10-13

        5:      for use channel 14

        6:      for use channel 1-14

        7:      for use channel 3-9

2. WirelessMode=value

   value

        0:      802.11 B/G mixed

        1:      802.11 B only

3. SSID=value

   value

         1~32 ascii characters.

4. NetworkType=Infra

   value

       Infra : infrastructure mode

       Adhoc : adhoc mode

5. Channel=value

    value

        1~14 depends on  CountryRegion

6. AuthMode=value

    value

        OPEN      For Open System

        SHARED    For Shared key system

        WPAPSK

7. EncrypType=value

    value

        NONE      :For AuthMode=OPEN

        WEP       :For AuthMode=OPEN or AuthMode=SHARED

        TKIP      :For AuthMode=WPAPSK

        AES       :For AuthMode=WPAPSK

8. DefaultKeyID=value

    value

        1 ~ 4

9. Key1Type=value

    value

        0:        Hexadecimal

        1:        Ascii

10. Key1Str=value

    value

        10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678

        5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd

11. Key2Type=value

    value

        0:        Hexadecimal

        1:        Ascii

12. Key2Str=value

    value

        10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678

        5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd

13. Key3Type=value

    value

        0:        Hexadecimal

        1:        Ascii

14. Key3Str=value

    value

        10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678

        5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd

15. Key4Type=value

    value

        0:        Hexadecimal

        1:        Ascii

16. Key4Str=value

    value

        10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678

        5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd

17. WPAPSK=value

    value

        8 ~ 63 characters

          or

        64 hexadecimal characters

18. TxBurst=value

    value

        0:        Disable

        1:        Enable

19. TurboRate=value

    value

        0:        Disable

        1:        Enable

20. BGProtection=value

   value

        0:        Auto

        1:        Always On

        2:        Always Off

21. ShortSlot=value

    value

        0:        Disable

        1:        Enable

22. TxRate=value

   value

         0:     Auto

         1:     1 Mbps

         2:     2 Mbps

         3:     5.5 Mbps

         4:     11 Mbps

         5:     6  Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

         6:     9  Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

         7:     12 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

         8:     18 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

         9:     24 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

        10:     36 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

        11:     48 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

        12:     54 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0

23. RTSThreshold=value

    value

        1 ~ 2312

24. FragThreshold=value

    value

        256 ~ 2312

25. PSMode=value

    value

    MAX_PSP   Power Saving Mode

26. AdhocOfdm=value

    value

    0:          Adhere WIFI spec, the Tx MAX rate will be 11Mbps in Adhoc mode

    1:          Violate WIFI spec, the Tx MAX rate will be 54Mbps in Adhoc mode

27. StaWithEtherBridge=value

    value

    0:          Disable sta with ethernet to wireless bridge

    1:          Enable sta with ethernet to wireless bridge

27. ApClient=value

    value

    0:          Disable ApClient mode

    1:          Enable ApClient mode
```

5. Add rt2500 to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 for automatic module loading.

```
echo "rt2500" >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

6. Edit /etc/conf.d/net, adding this to the dhcp section:

```
iface_ra0="dhcp"
```

7. Create a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 for start up:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.ra0
```

8. Load rt2500 module (should now show up with iwconfig)

```
modprobe rt2500
```

9. Start net.ra0 (should show up with ifconfig)

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start
```

10. Add to default runlevel for automatic loading at boot

```
rc-update add net.ra0 default
```

Once you get it up and going, you can tinker around abit.  Keep in mind that if you change to the new baselayout, you'll need to read up on the new baselayout and change your network/hostname/domainname settings.  I had a helluva time with that.  If you get to that point, let me know and I'll help ya out.Last edited by overkll on Sat Jul 09, 2005 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RayDude

Thanks for helping out Overkll. I didn't realize the ra2500 was so complicated...

I guess I'm spoiled by madwifi...

Raydude

----------

## overkll

No prob RayDude!  It looks more complicated than it really is.  Once you have the config file setup it's easy.  With the new baselayout, I don't even use /etc/conf.d/wireless and my /etc/conf.d/net is simple:

```
modules=( "!iwconfig" )

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.8/24 brd 10.0.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )

config_ra0=( "10.0.0.100/24 brd 10.0.0.255" )

routes_ra0=( "default via 10.0.0.1" )
```

I filed a bug report a while back about the rt2500 package not creating the config file & config directory.  The new package now creates both of them so there is no longer a need to make them manually.

----------

## F-0_ICE

during bootup it says netmount was not started. any ideas?

----------

## overkll

I believe netmount is for mounting exported NFS shares.  I don't think you need it if you aren't attempting to mount any network shares.

Did you get your wireless up?

----------

## RayDude

 *overkll wrote:*   

> No prob RayDude!  It looks more complicated than it really is.  Once you have the config file setup it's easy.  With the new baselayout, I don't even use /etc/conf.d/wireless and my /etc/conf.d/net is simple:
> 
> ```
> modules=( "!iwconfig" )
> 
> ...

 

It looks like the easiest thing for him may be to download the latest baselayout, burn CD, copy it to /usr/portage/distfiles and emerge it. 

The new baselayout makes things much simpler.

Raydude

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> It looks like the easiest thing for him may be to download the latest baselayout, burn CD, copy it to /usr/portage/distfiles and emerge it.
> 
> The new baselayout makes things much simpler. 

 

He'd still need the ebuild file to emerge the new baselayout wouldn't he?  If he can get the rt2500 going he can sync to get all updates.

Don't get me wrong, I STILL use the config file with the new baselayout, just not the /etc/conf.d/wireless.

----------

## F-0_ICE

nope and the only error was the above mentioned

----------

## overkll

Netmount will require that some sort of networking is up.  If there isn't any networking available, netmount will report an error.

Did you already do all of the steps I outlined?

What's the output of:

lsmod

iwconfig

ifconfig

?

EDIT: Post your /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat file as well.

----------

## F-0_ICE

got info.

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i810                   21024  1

drm                    60916  2 i810

intel_agp              20220  1

agpgart                29392  3 drm,intel_agp

rt2500                176100  0

bash-2.05b# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:60  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)
```

----------

## overkll

OK.

Looks like the module is loaded but not configured.  Did you follow the steps?

Can you post your /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat file?

----------

## F-0_ICE

```

# Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat

# This file is a binary file and will be read on loading rt2500.o module.

#

# Use "vi -b RT2500STA.dat" to modify settings according to your need.

# 

# 1.) set NetworkType to "Adhoc" for using Adhoc-mode, otherwise using Infrastructure

# 2.) set Channel to "0" for auto-select on Infrastructure mode

# 3.) set SSID for connecting to your Accss-point.

# 4.) AuthMode can be "OPEN", "SHARED", "WPAPSK", "WPANONE"

# 5.) EncrypType can be "NONE", "WEP", "TKIP", "AES"

# for more information refer to the Readme file.

# 

[Default] 

 CountryRegion=0 

 WirelessMode=0 

 SSID=<myssid>

 NetworkType=Infra 

 Channel=10 

 AuthMode=OPEN 

 EncrypType=NONE 

 #DefaultKeyID=1 

 #Key1Type=0 

 #Key1Str=

 #Key2Type=0 

 #Key2Str= 

 #Key3Type=0 

 #Key3Str= 

 #Key4Type=0 

 #Key4Str= 

 #WPAPSK=

 TXBurst=0 

 TurboRate=0 

 BGProtection=0 

 ShortSlot=0 

 TxRate=0 

 RTSThreshold=2312 

 FragThreshold=2312 

 PSMode=CAM 

#RFMON=0

syntax is 'Param'='Value' and describes below. 

 

 1. CountryRegion=value 

    value 

         0:      for use channel 1-11 

         1:      for use channel 1-11 

         2:      for use channel 1-13 

         3:      for use channel 10-11 

         4:      for use channel 10-13 

         5:      for use channel 14 

         6:      for use channel 1-14 

         7:      for use channel 3-9 

 2. WirelessMode=value 

    value 

         0:      802.11 B/G mixed 

         1:      802.11 B only 

 3. SSID=value 

    value 

          1~32 ascii characters. 

 4. NetworkType=Infra 

    value 

        Infra : infrastructure mode 

        Adhoc : adhoc mode 

 5. Channel=value 

     value 

         1~14 depends on  CountryRegion 

 6. AuthMode=value 

     value 

         OPEN      For Open System 

         SHARED    For Shared key system 

         WPAPSK 

 7. EncrypType=value 

     value 

         NONE      :For AuthMode=OPEN 

         WEP       :For AuthMode=OPEN or AuthMode=SHARED 

         TKIP      :For AuthMode=WPAPSK 

         AES       :For AuthMode=WPAPSK 

 8. DefaultKeyID=value 

     value 

         1 ~ 4 

 9. Key1Type=value 

     value 

         0:        Hexadecimal 

         1:        Ascii 

 10. Key1Str=value 

     value 

         10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678 

         5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd 

 11. Key2Type=value 

     value 

         0:        Hexadecimal 

         1:        Ascii 

 12. Key2Str=value 

     value 

         10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678 

         5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd 

 13. Key3Type=value 

     value 

         0:        Hexadecimal 

         1:        Ascii 

 14. Key3Str=value 

     value 

         10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678 

         5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd 

 15. Key4Type=value 

     value 

         0:        Hexadecimal 

         1:        Ascii 

 16. Key4Str=value 

     value 

         10 or 26 hexadecimal characters eg: 012345678 

         5 or 13 ascii characters eg: passd 

 17. WPAPSK=value 

     value 

         8 ~ 63 characters 

           or 

         64 hexadecimal characters 

 18. TxBurst=value 

     value 

         0:        Disable 

         1:        Enable 

 19. TurboRate=value 

     value 

         0:        Disable 

         1:        Enable 

 20. BGProtection=value 

    value 

         0:        Auto 

         1:        Always On 

         2:        Always Off 

 21. ShortSlot=value 

     value 

         0:        Disable 

         1:        Enable 

 22. TxRate=value 

    value 

          0:     Auto 

          1:     1 Mbps 

          2:     2 Mbps 

          3:     5.5 Mbps 

          4:     11 Mbps 

          5:     6  Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

          6:     9  Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

          7:     12 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

          8:     18 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

          9:     24 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

         10:     36 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

         11:     48 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

         12:     54 Mbps  //WirelessMode must be 0 

 23. RTSThreshold=value 

     value 

         1 ~ 2312 

 24. FragThreshold=value 

     value 

         256 ~ 2312 

 25. PSMode=value 

     value 

     MAX_PSP   Power Saving Mode 

 

 26. AdhocOfdm=value 

     value 

     0:          Adhere WIFI spec, the Tx MAX rate will be 11Mbps in Adhoc mode 

     1:          Violate WIFI spec, the Tx MAX rate will be 54Mbps in Adhoc mode 

 27. StaWithEtherBridge=value 

     value 

     0:          Disable sta with ethernet to wireless bridge 

     1:          Enable sta with ethernet to wireless bridge 

 

 27. ApClient=value 

     value 

     0:          Disable ApClient mode 

     1:          Enable ApClient mode

```

is there a way to set me access point in here?

----------

## overkll

The 2nd part of the file is for explaination only.  You only need the following.  If you wish to keep the explaination portion of the file, you need to comment out all those explaination lines by putting a "#" in the beginning of the file, just like the beginning comments of the file.

Try using the file just like below.

```
# Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat

# This file is a binary file and will be read on loading rt2500.o module.

#

# Use "vi -b RT2500STA.dat" to modify settings according to your need.

#

# 1.) set NetworkType to "Adhoc" for using Adhoc-mode, otherwise using 

#      Infrastructure

# 2.) set Channel to "0" for auto-select on Infrastructure mode

# 3.) set SSID for connecting to your Accss-point.

# 4.) AuthMode can be "OPEN", "SHARED", "WPAPSK", "WPANONE"

# 5.) EncrypType can be "NONE", "WEP", "TKIP", "AES"

# for more information refer to the Readme file.

#

[Default]

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

SSID=icenetwork102

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=10

AuthMode=OPEN

EncrypType=NONE

#DefaultKeyID=1

#Key1Type=0

#Key1Str=

#Key2Type=0

#Key2Str=

#Key3Type=0

#Key3Str=

#Key4Type=0

#Key4Str=

#WPAPSK=

TXBurst=0

TurboRate=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

TxRate=0

RTSThreshold=2312

FragThreshold=2312

PSMode=CAM

#RFMON=0 
```

Then remove the rt2500 module and reinsert it by:

```
rmmod rt2500

modprobe rt2500
```

Then do iwconfig and see if your SSID appears.

----------

## F-0_ICE

my bad i am a lil bit tired. btw i turned off netmount let me know if thats bad.

----------

## overkll

You can turn off netmount if you are not using it.  This shouldn't affect what we are trying to accomplish.

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks i made the changes here is some info u might want

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"icenetwork102 "

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.457 GHz  Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:60  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

bash-2.05b# ifconfig ra0

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:63:A0:DF

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:3672 (3.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

```

and if its worth anything

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 17

   ra0: 0000   60.    0     0        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

----------

## overkll

OK, better.  Now we need to assign an ip address.  How is your access point configured to work?  Does it use dhcp to hand out IP addresses?

Please post your /etc/conf.d/net file

AND

What's the output of:

```
iwlist ra0 scan
```

----------

## F-0_ICE

me /etc/conf.d/net

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0=""

#dhcpcd_eth0=""

#ifconfig_ra0="up"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_ra0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

and iwlist returns no scan results.

and my router uses dhcp for IPs

----------

## overkll

If your AP uses dhcp, then your /etc/conf.d/net file looks fine.  Did you already make a symlink called net.ra0 as I mentioned in step 7?  If not, you need to do so.

Once you have:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start
```

should bring up the interface with an IP address.  Check with ifconfig to see if you got an address.  If so try pinging yahoo.com or whatever.

I'm a little concerned "iwlist scan" doesn't return anything.  It should either say "interface doesn't support scanning" for lo or eth0, or show your AP info.  If your AP is using encryption, you won't be able to connect and get an IP address until you set up the ra0 interface to use the same encryption/key(s).

----------

## F-0_ICE

i have made the symlink and started net.ra0. my routers WEP if off including the mac filter.

but what about setting my AP in the dat file? is that possible cause if it is testing would be easier.and i have run

```
ping -c www.yahoo.com
```

it says "unknown host". i figured somthignwas going  by the output of iwconfig (same as previous listing) so i ping my router it   says "network is unreachable" so i don't know whats happening  :Confused: 

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> ...but what about setting my AP in the dat file? is that possible cause if it is testing would be easier.

 

You've already done that with the "SSID".

 *Quote:*   

> and i have run
> 
> Code:
> 
> ping -c www.yahoo.com
> ...

 

If your AP is configured to use DHCP to assign addresses, then it should also be configured to hand out the other IP info, DNS servers, and GATEWAY address.  "iwconfig" is only going to give us information about the wireless configuration.  "ifconfig" will give us the IP information.  It sounds like you didn't get an ip address.

What's the output of 'ifconfig ra0"?  The same as last time?  If you get an ip address from your router, it should show something like this, with your own "inet addr:", "Bcast:" and "Mask:" :

```
polly ~ # ifconfig ra0

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:3B:02:25:4D

          inet addr:10.0.0.100  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4578 errors:1 dropped:1 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:2050 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3877127 (3.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1093878 (1.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:17
```

Do you have an /etc/resolv.conf file?  If so, is it correct?

I'd also like to see the exact output of "iwlist scan".

----------

## F-0_ICE

i noticed somthing when everything is done and booted the light on the card doesn't come on. does that mean anything?  as for 

```
iwlist scan
```

u won't get much more out of it but ill post it verbatim if u want. every thing else i will also post back. and by any chance could a setting in /etc/hosts affect our problem?

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> i noticed somthing when everything is done and booted the light on the card doesn't come on. does that mean anything?

 

Did you add net.ra0 to the default runlevel?

```
rc-update add net.ra0 default
```

What does the boot screen show?  It should show something like: 

      "Bringing up net.ra0      [  ok  ]"

If you run /etc/init.d/net.ra0, it should show something similar.  What does it show?

As far as the light goes, it may not come on until the card is correctly configured with an IP address.  iwconfig already showed the SSID and 54mb so I'm willing to bet that the card is functional.

 *Quote:*   

> u won't get much more out of it but ill post it verbatim if u want.

 

Yes, I'd like to see that  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> and by any chance could a setting in /etc/hosts affect our problem?

 

Probably not, but you can post that too if you want.

----------

## F-0_ICE

btw u asked 4 it  :Wink: 

```

bash-2.05b# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

ra0       No scan results

```

my resovl.conf

```
domain icenetwork102
```

and for setting the IPs manually heres the info from the router

IPaddress 192.168.1.101

subnet mask 255.255.255.0

default gateway 192.168.1.1

DNS 151.196.0.38

i don't know much networking  :Embarassed: 

so what should i set 4 my broadcast?

wow this make 100 replies

----------

## overkll

Sorry for the delay.  The forums wouldn't respond for a while there.....

The results of "iwlist scan" are not good.  It should pick up your AP info and display something like this:

```
eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

ra0       Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

                    Mode:Managed

                    ESSID:"Your SSID"

                    Encryption key:off

                    Channel:10

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-204 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
```

Is the rt2500 module loaded?  

If so, then we've got a problem.  If the card can't pick up a signal with iwlist scan, then the card won't communicate with the AP.  Even if the card isn't configured AND the module IS loaded, then iwlist scan should report any AP in the area, even your neighbor's.

EDIT: Double check which channel your AP is using.  Are you sure it's 10?

----------

## F-0_ICE

yes the module is loaded. and you right it should pick up any ap like the on i wardrived on b4.

i doubt setting the IP stuff manually would make any difference dhcpcd should work. maybe its because of my baselayout?

oh before i forget i uncommented this line in conf.d/net

```
ifconfig_ra0="up"
```

after that netmount stopped compliang. just thought i'd let u know bout that.

at any rate its been a long day and im calling it a night maybe we can work some more on this tomorrow. with both of r mind refreshed.

hasta luego, overkll

----------

## F-0_ICE

morning. i have checked the channel and is indeed 10 just like i set. don't think i ever told ya but me card is WMP54G and the router is WRT54GS both from linksys.

----------

## overkll

Good morning.

No you didn't tell me, but I think I read it earlier in your  post.

Let's take it back a few steps and try loading the module without the config file and scan for your AP.  We'll need to rename the config file so it's not used and reload the module, then scan for your AP.

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 stop

rmmod rt2500

cd /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/

mv RT2500STA.dat RT2500STA.bak

modprobe rt2500

iwlist ra0 scan
```

Does iwlist scan show any AP's now?

We can also try the GUI.  With the module loaded it should work.

```
RaConfig2500
```

It's probably ask for the region code if you haven't run it before.  Does the utility show any available AP's?

----------

## F-0_ICE

you wont like this at all... iwlist: same old same old no scan results for ra0

and this is the same with me but RaConfig2500 generates a popup stating "driver not found!"

this really sucks...

----------

## overkll

I've torn down my rt2500 setup and rebuilt it from ground 0.  The only way I can get the "Driver not Found" error with the GUI is when the module is not loaded.

EDIT:  So either the driver (read module) isn't loaded or something is funky with your module

----------

## F-0_ICE

should i re-download it uninstall it and rebuild it manually?

and is it possible that downlaoding it in windows causes it to loose something cuz some else had a WPC54G and when they downloaded it in windows two .bin files were missing from their driver.

----------

## overkll

I've re-read this entire thread and I have questions.  If they are not answered, I don't think I can help as I am just guessing.

1.  You have Gentoo installed but no internet connection in Gentoo, Right?

2.  How did you install Gentoo?  Networkless install as per the manual?

3.  Do you have ndiswrapper installed?

4.  If you don't have an internet connection in Gentoo, how did you install the rt2500 package?

5.  What is the output of the following commands:

```
lspci | grep Network

uname -a

grep rt2500 /etc/modules.conf

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ls /etc/modules.d/

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

rc-update show
```

----------

## F-0_ICE

i appreciate all your help and i am happy to oblige you with the info:

1.yes

2.yes

3.no never

4.i run windows 98 se and use internet from there. i download the package and copied it from win98 to gentoo. since win98 is a fat32 fs i can read and wirte to it easy.

5. 

```

bash-2.05b# lspci | grep Network

0000:01:08.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)

bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux Gentoo_Ice 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Fri Jul 8 11:05:45 UTC 2005 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b# grep rt2500 /etc/modules.conf

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/rt2500

alias ra? rt2500

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/rt2500

bash-2.05b# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

rt2500

bash-2.05b# ls /etc/modules.d/

aliases  i386  rt2500

bash-2.05b#  ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9776 Mar 11 15:49 /etc/init.d/net.eth0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  512 Mar 11 15:49 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   20 Jul  8 15:59 /etc/init.d/net.ra0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0

bash-2.05b# rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug |      default

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

             modules | boot

               mysql |

            net.eth0 |

              net.lo | boot

             net.ra0 |      default

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |      default

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

               slapd |

              slurpd |

                sshd |

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

bash-2.05b#               

```

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# uname -a
> 
> Linux Gentoo_Ice 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #4 SMP Fri Jul 8 11:05:45 UTC 2005 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

 

I think we found the issue - SMP kernel.  The rt2500 module is incompatible with an SMP kernel.  Is this a true SMP (more than one processor) or did you decided to build an SMP kernel with only one processor?

If you only have one processor, rebuild your kernel so that it is NOT an SMP kernel, then you can use the rt2500 module.

If you have a true SMP machine, you can not use the rt2500 driver.  You'll have to go the ndiswrapper route.

----------

## F-0_ICE

one question how disable SMP in the kernel  :Question: 

----------

## overkll

Did you use genkernel to build your kernel?  Or did you build it manually using menuconfig?

----------

## F-0_ICE

manually but it is quite possible i might have enabled without knowing what can i do? i still consider meself a linux noob

----------

## overkll

By manually do you mean menuconfig?

The kernel option is in:

```
Processor type and features  --->

      [ ] Symmetric multi-processing support

```

Just uncheck it and recompile.  BTW, You'll need to re-emerge the rt2500 package whenever you upgrade your kernel.

----------

## F-0_ICE

the kernel is re-compiled  :Smile:   i have also removed all things pertaining to the driver. i will now download a new copy, emerge it, and follow your steps over again.

----------

## overkll

F-O_ICE,

I've been doing a lot of testing with this bugger.  On my system, manually editing the config file DOES NOT WORK.  IF the config file and directory are present, the RaConfig2500 utility modifies the config file and the module will work correctly.  I can't for the life of me figure out why a manually edited config file won't work.

So when you get to configuring the card, use the RaConfig2500 util.

----------

## F-0_ICE

will check that out. during boot ra0 still doesn't dectect any IPs. and iwlist is the same as always but the RaConfig2500 util works! well some what it will quickly close and i will recieve "segmentation fault" from the terminal i have a few ideas to test so ill write back.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

there is somthing wrong here. after i log in to kde and try to run 

```
RaConfig2500
```

i get driver not fouund and the module is loaded.

i then run

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 stop
```

it says it was never started even though it is in the default runlevel!

so i

```
rmmod rt2500
```

and

```
modprobe rt2500
```

and 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 start
```

wait a few minutes and the only response is someting like this: [ !! ]

so i run 

```
RaConfig2500
```

again driver not found!

so i again do this:

```
rmmod rt2500
```

and 

```
modprobe rt2500
```

then for some reason RaConfig2500 works.

strange heh?

i once had a connection after all this.

i thought hot/coldplug was causing some interference so i removed them from the default runlevel and rebooted still same thing as above. and now i have not been able to restore the connection RaConfig2500 only locks up everything now. this is really disheartning so close yet so far.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## overkll

Well it seems you made some progress.  I was doing some testing on my own.

Try renaming the config file so it isn't used upon module loading:

```
cd /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/

mv RT2500STA.dat RT2500STA.bak
```

and remove and reinsert the module.  Then try the RaConfig2500 utility.

BTW, it's a known bug that the GUI will crash on the "Statistics" tab.

Other than that, you may want to unemerge rt2500 and install from source to see if that works.

FYI, I mentioned that manually editing the config file wasn't working on my system.  I took the manually edited config file and passed it through the program "dos2unix".  Now my manual edits work fine.  I'm not saying that the source config file is DOS, but passing through dos2unix did the trick for me.  I reported it to rt2x00.serialmonkey.com (dev's website).

----------

## F-0_ICE

often after i run the config util that blasted driver not found pops up again is this a bug of is it some misconfiguration on my part?

UPDATE:don't ask me how but i just connected however this can't be a permanent resolv.

BTW: don't care what happens i gonna 

```
emerge --sync
```

while i can and if possiblle i will emerge the updated baselayout and wireless stuff.

and if i still have a connection afterwards ill be out of contact from a while updating everything  :Very Happy: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

i haven't rebooted yet so the connection is still good. right now iam emerging firefox but its taking a while to compile its been over a hour now doing this. feell free to post back since i uesed 

```
emerge -f kde
```

so i can emrege it anytime.

----------

## overkll

I thought you'd be gone longer!  Emerging all updates since 2005.0 release - that's quite a bit of  emerging.  While you are at it, you might want to emerge "dos2unix".  It's a handy little program that converts DOS text files to UNIX format.

I posted the problem with the .dat file at serialmonkey.com and sure enough, the file IS in DOS format.  Here's the thread - http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=96

Chances are you got it working with the RaConfig2500 util.

Have you tried setting up encryption yet?  I use WPAPSK with TKIP.   My access point is a D-Link and it works perfectly.

You probably have the new baselayout now.  You'll need to make several changes in /etc/conf.d/.  There should be some docs on the Gentoo website regarding this or you can search the forums.  I posted my /etc/conf.d/net file earlier in this thread.  I think it's on page  4 - small converstation with Raydude.

----------

## RayDude

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i haven't rebooted yet so the connection is still good. right now iam emerging firefox but its taking a while to compile its been over a hour now doing this. feell free to post back since i uesed 
> 
> ```
> emerge -f kde
> ```
> ...

 

I just want to congratulate you on getting it to work.

That kind of stick-to-it-ive-ness is a rare and wonderful thing.

Way to go dude!

Raydude

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks for the compliments but this is far from over. it seems that i can't active me GUI any more and kdelibs fails compiling about a hour or so after it starts since me package cd is useless now ill be tinkering with the card to get it working that way i can emerge KDE again if not ill download to win98 and copy it.

----------

## F-0_ICE

as a temp fix i am using xfce and internet still works without problems  :Smile: 

thanks for helping:RayDude,overkll couldn't have done it without u  :Wink: 

now this thread is solved.

----------

## overkll

You're welcome F-O_Ice!

Since you just built your system you should probably do an "emerge -u world" before trying to build specific packages.  If there are any updates for glibc, gcc, binutils or linux-headers, you should rebuild your toolchain.  Search the forums for toolchain, toolkit, tcupdate, emwrap.  A healthy toolchain is key to avoid problems in the future.

Also, if you have problems with random errors/segfaults on long compiles (as long as you stick with sane CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS options) it's usually a hardware issue - and usually memory at that.  Lot's of threads on that as well.

Happy Gentooing!

----------

## F-0_ICE

hi all its been a while. anyway i was recently in a store and i saw my wifi card (yes same one) for sale but the thing that was interesting was that it was marked as wpa compatible and its model number had not changed. i thought it might be a driver update and so 4 the 1st time in monts i booted to my windows hdd and check out my theroy indeed it was true the newest window driver for the WMP54G does have wpa support. so this brought me back to this old thread. now i have had wep working in gentoo for a couple months now but i don't know how i would configure it for wpa. i had to use /etc/conf.d/wireless to get wep working but how do i go about setting up wpa? TIA

----------

## frenkel

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> hi all its been a while. anyway i was recently in a store and i saw my wifi card (yes same one) for sale but the thing that was interesting was that it was marked as wpa compatible and its model number had not changed. i thought it might be a driver update and so 4 the 1st time in monts i booted to my windows hdd and check out my theroy indeed it was true the newest window driver for the WMP54G does have wpa support. so this brought me back to this old thread. now i have had wep working in gentoo for a couple months now but i don't know how i would configure it for wpa. i had to use /etc/conf.d/wireless to get wep working but how do i go about setting up wpa? TIA

 

Only WEP is currently supported by the linux driver.

The guys at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com are creating one driver for 3 cards from ralink (2400, 2500, 2570) and that new driver should support WPA.

Edit:

Just found out, the newest cvs release _has_ support for WPA, but you need kernel 2.6.13 and wireless extension >= 18.

Best is just to wait for an ebuild.Last edited by frenkel on Wed Oct 05, 2005 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## F-0_ICE

ah yes i remember reading about the new driver but i didn't know that wpa wasn't yet supported. hope it comes out soon i have been waiting to see what kind of features the future stable ebuild has as well as fixed bugs.

----------

## frenkel

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> ah yes i remember reading about the new driver but i didn't know that wpa wasn't yet supported. hope it comes out soon i have been waiting to see what kind of features the future stable ebuild has as well as fixed bugs.

 

Some great news, when they officialy release the driver, they are going to try to get this into the main kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

very interesting too bad i already have gentoo installed i would have loved to try a stage 2 or 1 install but alas me card prohibited me from doing that but at least some will be able to use their card with one of the future livecds. but when it is in the kernel no more having to rebuild that driver every kernel update.   :Wink:   thanks for the info Frenkel

----------

## F-0_ICE

i just updated to the newest stable kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and i get this from net.ra0

```

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 18

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

```

does anyone know what this is about? it is a simple annoyance not a problem yet...

----------

## frenkel

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> i just updated to the newest stable kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and i get this from net.ra0
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 18
> ...

 

Upgrade your wireless-tools to the unstable version, and it shouldn't report this anymore, I think.

----------

## F-0_ICE

thanks upgrading wireless-tools worked fine

----------

## MrApples

you can add [SOLVED] to the thread title if you are through

----------

## F-0_ICE

this thread was [solved] but i reopened it for my question about wpa

----------

## dTr

Did you get WPA working?

----------

## F-0_ICE

no i didn't. i just got the new ebuild for the rt2x00 driver after installing it and loading the modules i go to start it up and everything goes well until it get to the dhcp to get me ip address then it just fails anyone know why?

----------

## UberLord

FYI I've added a new cvs ebuild, which suits Gentoo a bit better.

The debug USE flag now really works and we really build against ieee80211 in portage and not the one shipped with the rx200 source (this is important as it's possible to have both an ipw card and a rt2x00 based card in the same box).

The changes required for this to work for the beta2 release is too much (45k patch!), so beta2 will just suffer in silence.

At this time, the cvs version is a bit more stable than beta2  :Smile: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

got something interesting here.it seems that with WEP on dhcp DOESN'T work with the new rt2x00 driver but it works just fine with the rt2500 driver. any ideas as to why?

----------

## UberLord

Nope a I'm using WEP perfectly OK here.

I can't get WPA to work yet though :/

----------

## F-0_ICE

well i got it working well sorta.. it does connect but it is constantly causing lockups in my system. i thinks i will stick with rt2500 for now as it seems to be more stable for me at the moment. but i have a question related to wpa. when i tested  wpa setup in win98 to see if it worked i did get a working connection but it wasn't very stable ( it took a while to connect and disconnected often) but it did work which proves me card is wpa compatable. would this be more of a windows problem or is this normal for wpa encryption? it only about 40-50 feet from my comp to the ap. anyways good luck with your work on gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## F-0_ICE

you may find this interesting but when using rt2x00  the net.eth0 script clams to get an address and everything but after pinging my router i always end up with a 100% packet loss!? needless to say internet don't work. this mean anything to you?

----------

## UberLord

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> you may find this interesting but when using rt2x00  the net.eth0 script clams to get an address and everything but after pinging my router i always end up with a 100% packet loss!? needless to say internet don't work. this mean anything to you?

 

Yes. In my case, my works DrayTek ADSL/wireless router firmware doesn't work with wifi too well.

However my home Draytek (newer beta firmware) works fine, but the card needs to be "restarted" every few minutes as it DEAUTH's (maybe another Draytek issue)

----------

## F-0_ICE

well when all else fails backa to the basics.  in a general term how would i go about setting up wpa  in /etc/conf.d/net ?all i mean is just the basic needs for it? if i know that i may be able to work something out.

----------

## UberLord

When all else fails, RTFM

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

## F-0_ICE

ah! i see you have updated the manaual quite a bit. thanks!   :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

 *F-0_ICE wrote:*   

> ah! i see you have updated the manaual quite a bit. thanks!  

 

Hmmm, I gotta modify it somewhat for baselayout-1.12 .... ah well.

----------

## F-0_ICE

not to sound like a traitor to the rt2x00 guys but i am now using ndiswrapper and wpa supplicant with great success on wpa enc now that the card works with wpa. it doesn't work with the rt2500/rt2x00 but  i'll stick with wep for now its less secure but things seem to be safe around here. at most i am curious about why i can't get interent with the rt2x00 driver all goes well in the net.eth0 script like i mentioned b4 strange that all goes well but there is still no internet is this something i should bring up to the guys at rt2x00? or is this a personal problem? also i forgot to say this b4 but when i couldn't connect on dhcp with wep on i seemed to fix that one by merging my /etc/conf.d/wireless to conf.d/net.

----------

## Ghotcom

Can I post a success story ?  :Wink:  Ok. let me give hope to everyone in the need

My first attempt to get this card working was through the use of the linux opensource driver rt2500 by serialmonkey, but it failed. Projet seems in the process of rebuilding the drivers, so...

I then turned to Ndiswrapper, installation went like a charm and i could see dmesg displaying happy ndiswrapper logs, i could even see the wlan0 interface -AP was detected automatically for me- using iwconfig. However, the link status showed 0/100. This gave me headaches as I suspected quite everything to be responsible...But it was kernel configs that prevented it to communicate. I had to disable CONFIG_PREEMPT -SMP was already- in the kernel. Now I have the maximum link rate 100/100 

That s why you might keep an eye on preempt status when troubleshooting

**Ca waaaaax now**

----------

## borkdox

I was looking everywhere for /etc/conf.d/wireless supporting WPA with iwpriv, i use rt2500-cvs, rt2x00 is not too stable yet...

I finally figured it out, i used:

```

mode_ra0="managed"

channel_ra0="YOUR_CHANNEL"

essid_ra0="YOUR_ACCESS_POINT"

preferred_aps=("YOUR_ACCESS_POINT")

preassociate(){

        # setting authentication mode

        iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPAPSK

        # setting up WPA

        iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=TKIP

        # set the key

        iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK=YOUR_KEY

}

```

----------

## wizard69

i am trying the same with the rt2570-cvs-2005112614 driver but so far no luck the max i can get working is wep with the gentoo scripts which does not preform real security when i try your setup i get the error message "WEP key is not set for "linux" - not connecting" even though i am not using wep

----------

## UberLord

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> i am trying the same with the rt2570-cvs-2005112614 driver but so far no luck the max i can get working is wep with the gentoo scripts which does not preform real security when i try your setup i get the error message "WEP key is not set for "linux" - not connecting" even though i am not using wep

 

Care to post the output of "iwlist scan"

----------

## wizard69

# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.

rausb0    Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:D3:05:A8

                    Mode:Managed

                    ESSID:"linux"

                    Encryption key:on

                    Channel:11

----------

## UberLord

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>                     ESSID:"linux"
> 
>                     Encryption key:on

 

Shows you're using WEP

----------

## XmN

I can't even get to emerging the rt2x00 driver.

```
ZeikPot vrx # emerge -v rt2x00

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ieee80211-1.1.6.tgz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

ZeikPot vrx #

```

What's the deal??

----------

## wizard69

@UberLord when i preformed the scan i had switched my AP back to wep because otherwise i was left offline

----------

## UberLord

So the error message you got "WEP key is not set for "linux" - not connecting" is actually correct then.

What part of it did you not understand?

----------

## wizard69

this is my wireless.conf

mode_rausb0="Managed"

channel_rausb0="11"

preferred_aps=( "linux" )

preassociate(){

ifconfig rausb0 up

ifconfig rausb0 down

ifconfig rausb0 up

iwconfig rausb0 mode managed

iwpriv rausb0 auth 3

iwpriv rausb0 enc 3

iwconfig rausb0 essid linux

iwpriv rausb0 wpapsk password

iwconfig rausb0 essid linux

ifconfig rausb0 up

iwconfig rausb0

ifconfig rausb0

}

i can get wep to work but wpa will not work for me i have tried a few scripts from the serialmonkey forum and the output of iwlist scan

is always 

ESSID:"linux"

Encryption key:on

even when i change the router to wpa

----------

## UberLord

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i can get wep to work but wpa will not work for me

 

Not suprised as wpa does not currently work with the rt2x00 driver .......   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wizard69

i am using the rt2570 USB nightly CVS tarball which according to the forum on Rt2x00Wiki should have wpa support

----------

## UberLord

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> i am using the rt2570 USB nightly CVS tarball

 

And that's not the rt2x00 driver   :Rolling Eyes: 

The rt2x00 driver joined the seperate drivers (2400, 2500, 2570) together into a unified one and it now uses the generic IEEE80211 stack (now found in kernels>=2.6.14) instead of its own one.

And it does not yet support WPA.

----------

